# Grinding noise when shifting from 1st to 2nd gear?



## O'Town (Jan 12, 2007)

Okay, this problem just started today and I am lost as to what the issue could be. When I attempt to shift from 1st gear to 2nd gear seamlessly there's a very noticeable grinding noise. The clutch is totally pressed in and I've been driving nothing but manual cars since I was in high school (several years ago, hehe) so I know that's not the problem. I am worried that if I don't have it checked out it could persist and get worse. Again, this just started today and unfortunately my warranty ran out 8000 miles ago (ugh!). Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks in advance. :willy:


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

syncronizers most likely.How long have you had it and do you powershift?I used to think the tremec was bullitproof but I have heard of several failing.I have tryed to stop power shifting but its sooo fun


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Start by getting your gear oil changed.
It could be the viscosity has broken down and thinned to the point lubrication is lacking.


----------



## O'Town (Jan 12, 2007)

I've had the car for about 15 months now. Yes, I suppose there have been times that I have powershifted (who can resist!?). Should I just take the car into Pontiac and let them look at it? Is there a way for me to change that oil on my own or is that something that a mechanic would have to do? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## O'Town (Jan 12, 2007)

Also, is there any chance of this getting worse or that it'll lead into other issues if I don't get it looked at/fixed soon? I was going to take it in today but I have to work and then I am out of town the week after that (using my car).


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

O'Town said:


> Also, is there any chance of this getting worse or that it'll lead into other issues if I don't get it looked at/fixed soon? I was going to take it in today but I have to work and then I am out of town the week after that (using my car).


YES it can lead to other issues. Constant griding of the gears will wear the teeth on the gears and can even break them off as the condition worsens and you apply more force.


----------



## O'Town (Jan 12, 2007)

Well, I'll be out until Thursday evening of next week and then I am off on Friday so I'll have to take it in then. The car will just be sitting at the airport until then so no big worry I suppose. Thanks for the help.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

O'Town said:


> Well, I'll be out until Thursday evening of next week and then I am off on Friday so I'll have to take it in then. The car will just be sitting at the airport until then so no big worry I suppose. Thanks for the help.



Yikes, Leavin' her sit at airport? Get somebody to drop u off. Yeeks


----------



## fiacovo (Dec 12, 2007)

You know, I've noticed that people who are having all these tech problems are leaving out a lot of things...like beating the crap out of the car. I mean, I drive my goat the way it was made for but I don't beat on her and that is what I think is happening.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,

Maybe the clutch or clutch hydraulics??

Try cranking it in first gear (Clutch In). Do you feel any resistance, or does the car try to pull off?
Also, when it cranks in first, can you shift it into neutral, easily?

Just a hunch.

Larry


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

An easy over site is the level of the clutch fluid. Some have reported gunk in the fluid, some have reported the reservoir empty. The slave cylinder could be on it's way out as well.


----------



## O'Town (Jan 12, 2007)

fiacovo said:


> You know, I've noticed that people who are having all these tech problems are leaving out a lot of things...like beating the crap out of the car. I mean, I drive my goat the way it was made for but I don't beat on her and that is what I think is happening.



Yeah, well you don't know much about me then, do you? I take better care of my car then anyone else that I know. I bought the car pre-owned w/ about 8k miles on it (pretty much new) and this problem only recently started. I don't beat the crap out of 30k+ vehicles. It wouldn't make much sense, would it?


----------



## O'Town (Jan 12, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> An easy over site is the level of the clutch fluid. Some have reported gunk in the fluid, some have reported the reservoir empty. The slave cylinder could be on it's way out as well.


Thank you everybody for your input. Again, I am going to take it in to Pontiac this upcoming Friday. I only live 15 minutes from the airport and my car isn't acting like it's going to blow up or anything. The only problem is when I attempt to shift too quickly (smoothly from 1st to 2nd) I get a slight clunk/grind noise. Obviously, it's not good but at the same time I think it'll be okay sitting at the airport for four days. I am not going anywhere tomorrow since it's the Super Bowl!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

darn, fiacovo must have been having a bad day. Yeeks! I'm wit ya OTown:willy: I know we are brothers on this forum, but lets not fight like some do. 




O'Town said:


> Yeah, well you don't know much about me then, do you? I take better care of my car then anyone else that I know. I bought the car pre-owned w/ about 8k miles on it (pretty much new) and this problem only recently started. I don't beat the crap out of 30k+ vehicles. It wouldn't make much sense, would it?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Now, this is just plain senseless, i'm sure Fiacovo was talkling about a J A like this. Check him out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qubDbBvBc8:confused


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

O'Town said:


> Thank you everybody for your input. Again, I am going to take it in to Pontiac this upcoming Friday. I only live 15 minutes from the airport and my car isn't acting like it's going to blow up or anything. The only problem is when I attempt to shift too quickly (smoothly from 1st to 2nd) *I get a slight clunk/grind noise.* Obviously, it's not good but at the same time I think it'll be okay sitting at the airport for four days. I am not going anywhere tomorrow since it's the Super Bowl!


I experienced the clunk maybe your problem is in the rear diff? 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/growling-clunking-noise-coming-rear-14102/


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm more inclined to think fluid. I would start by getting it changed. Drive it 2 or 3 weeks and change it again. The grinding you are feeling and hearing is metal wearing against metal. By changing it twice you will definately get all the shavings out. The first time use regular gear lube in one step thicker than the manual calls for. For the second change use a Royal Purple or other top quality synthetic gear lube. 

If it continues you are probably looking at a Tremec rebuild which can be as cheap as a grand to as expensive as 2700 depending on the specs it gets built to and how much damage you already have. If you do a rebuild get the clutch replaced at the same time.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> I'm more inclined to think fluid.


:agree


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm finding that an important variable that is missing is who owned the car and how was it driven and cared for before you brought it. You have 8, I had 12 thousand so the previous owner may have power shifted a million times before we owned the car. 
It's been stated before and the history and knowing the car is important. I originally too thought that low milage translated into "practically new".
Well it doesn't and with these cars, they are not purchased to drive at 55.

My next rod will be new!


----------



## O'Town (Jan 12, 2007)

fergyflyer said:


> I'm more inclined to think fluid. I would start by getting it changed. Drive it 2 or 3 weeks and change it again. The grinding you are feeling and hearing is metal wearing against metal. By changing it twice you will definately get all the shavings out. The first time use regular gear lube in one step thicker than the manual calls for. For the second change use a Royal Purple or other top quality synthetic gear lube.
> 
> If it continues you are probably looking at a Tremec rebuild which can be as cheap as a grand to as expensive as 2700 depending on the specs it gets built to and how much damage you already have. If you do a rebuild get the clutch replaced at the same time.


Yeah, I wanted to try that first but instead took it to Pontiac today to have it looked at. They seem to think it's the synchronizers in the tranny from testing it in the garage but they sound like they won't know for sure until they drop the tranny and open it up for $600 (labor alone). What do you recommend in a situation like this? They didn't mention anything about changing fluids. The grinding noise is only occurring when shifting from 1st to 2nd gear. The clutch fluid seemed low when I checked it last night as well as a few other things. Can I change this fluid myself or does the dealer need to do it? How much does does it usually run in price? I'd like to try other suggestions before dropping what sounds like close to a grand. Thanks.


----------

